# state of the art



## danalto

Eppure sapevo che cosa significa...


----------



## danalto

lizy said:
			
		

> Ciao ancora!
> State of the art is "Estado de la cuestión" in Spanish. Neanch'io mi ricordo l'espressione italiana. Mi dispiace.


I was counting on you! (ehehe)


----------



## Leopold

Word Reference Dictionaries:

IT: state-of-the-art     (technology)    adj    all'avanguardia    

ES: state-of-the-art [steɪtəvðɪ:'ɑ:t] nombre moderno,-a, al día, de vanguardia: it's state of the art, es lo que se lleva o es la última palabra o es el último grito

-- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe

L.


----------



## piwid

Stato dell'arte è un'espressione che si usa correntemente in ambiente scientifico, e si traduce così come è scirtta in inglese, lo "stato dell'arte" _della ricerca scientifica_, e tante volte la seconda parte viene sottointesa. serve per indicare che le cnoscenze al momento disponibili ci permettono di fare le seguenti conclusioni...è come dire, _a quanto ne sappiamo oggi a livello scientifico..._o giù di lì insomma...

può andare dani?
ciao!!


----------



## Leopold

piwid said:
			
		

> Stato dell'arte è un'espressione che si usa correntemente in ambiente scientifico, e si traduce così come è scirtta in inglese, lo "stato dell'arte" _della ricerca scientifica_, e tante volte la seconda parte viene sottointesa. serve per indicare che le cnoscenze al momento disponibili ci permettono di fare le seguenti conclusioni...è come dire, _a quanto ne sappiamo oggi a livello scientifico..._o giù di lì insomma...
> 
> può andare dani?
> ciao!!



Ehi, allora i vostri scienziati sono veramente pigri! Quello vuol dire "avanguardia"... è assurdo calcare la parola inglese senza nemmeno guardare il dizionario.... 
Il mondo va male ragazzi.

L.


----------



## danalto

Leopold said:
			
		

> Ehi, allora i vostri scienziati sono veramente pigri! Quello vuol dire "avanguardia"... è assurdo calcare la parola inglese senza nemmeno guardare il dizionario....
> Il mondo va male ragazzi.
> 
> L.


Credo di essere pienamente d'accordo con te, Leo. 
All'avanguardia, allora. 

Leo, hai trovato il vocabolo su questo dizionario? Ma allora basta scrivere gli idioms con i trattini tra una parola e l'altra? _state-of-the-art?_


----------



## Leopold

danalto said:
			
		

> Credo di essere pienamente d'accordo con te, Leo.
> All'avanguardia, allora.
> 
> Leo, hai trovato il vocabolo su questo dizionario? Ma allora basta scrivere gli idioms con i trattini tra una parola e l'altra? _state-of-the-art?_



Dipende. Un "idiom" appare sul dizionario solo se è già grammaticalizzato, cioè, se funziona come un solo blocco fisso (qualche parola composta, o con i trattini, ma non tutte). Ci sono diversi tipi di espressioni idiomatiche, non so quali mettono nei dizionari generali, veramente.

L.


----------



## piwid

_"Ehi, allora i vostri scienziati sono veramente pigri! Quello vuol dire "avanguardia"... è assurdo calcare la parola inglese senza nemmeno guardare il dizionario.... _
_Il mondo va male ragazzi."_

caro leopold,
io non so in che contesto si inserica questo termine in questa particolare traduzione, ma evidentemente tu non hai mai letto un articolo scientifico in vita tua, ma solo vocabolari... 
Tradurre state of the art con _avanguardia_, nel 99% degli articoli scientifici non ha alcun senso,è probabile che ce l'abbia in questo particolare contesto, non per questo però mi permetto di criticare il tuo lavoro o quello dei tuoi colleghi... 
come linguista, inoltre, dovresti essere informato dell'uso situato del linguaggio all'interno di particolari gruppi o comunità (come ad esempio quella scientifica) in cui non è raro che un significante, con l'uso quotidiano, arrivi ad assumere un significato lievemente diverso da quello originario, si tratta infatti del normale processo di evoluzione del linguaggio, o meglio quella "lingua viva" che difficilmente si trova nei vocabolari.
ti saluto e ti ringrazio
bye
piwid


----------



## danalto

E' vero, piwid, giusto quello che dici. Nel contesto ci sta bene il semplice "all'avanguardia, ma sono d'accordo con il discorso dell'evoluzione del linguaggio...anche se, spesso, molte cose mi lasciano così


----------



## Silvia

Non vi scaldate 

Abbiamo appurato, grazie al contributo dei nostri preziosi membri, che l'espressione in questione cela diversi significati, perciò di volta in volta sarà bene scegliere quello giusto in base al contesto.


----------



## Leopold

_Scusa pidwi, ma per caso io ho detto "gli scienziati italiani usano il termine 'stato dell'arte' per dire 'state-of-the-art'"?
No.
Io ho detto che la traduzione comune (e inoltre, secondo il vocabolario, referita alla tecnologia) è "avanguardia". Quello è il senso. Se nell'ambito scientifico si usi quel termine o "stato dell'arte", non lo so. Ma di sicuro, vuol dire que hanno imparato il termine, partendo da una traduzione scorretta di "state-of-the-art".. Cioè, sono stati pigri per tradurre. Questa situazione è molto comune, giacchè si crea un un ambiente chiuso. Gli 
specialisti leggono in inglese e poi trascrivono così, fanno traduzioni il cui scopo è communicarsi con altri specialisti, e così non è necessario una buona traduzione.
Forse, in italiano, "state-of-the-art" sia ormai molto comune e quindi, sarebbe la traduzione migliore. Ciononostante, il significato di "state-of-the-art" è praticamente lo stesso che l'italiano "avanguardia". Quindi, è una buona traduzione , nel senso che communica praticamente lo stesso in entrambe le lingue.

_ Main Entry:    *state of the art*
*:* the level of development (as of a device, procedure, process, technique, or science) reached at any particular time usually as a result of modern methods
- *state-of-the-art* _adjective
_a|van|guàr|dia
s.f.
1 TS milit., nell’esercito e in marina, unità militare posta in posizione avanzata a scopo di protezione e difesa | estens., la posizione avanzata di tali reparti: _essere_, _mettersi in a._ 
2 CO fig., gruppo, movimento che sostiene idee rivoluzionarie e che assume perciò un ruolo di precursore: _a. politica_ | movimento letterario o artistico che sperimenta nuove forme espressive in contrasto con la tradizione e il gusto corrente: _le avanguardie del Novecento_, _artista che appartiene all’a._, _arte_, _letteratura d’a._
*Varianti*: vanguardia

*Polirematiche*
*all’avanguardia* loc.agg.inv. CO radicalmente innovativo rispetto alla prassi o alla tradizione: _idee all’a._, _soluzioni all’a. nel campo dell’arredamento

Per tutto cio, mi spiace se ti sei sentito offeso o criticato. Ma quello che tu chiami "l'evoluzione del linguaggio", spesso si nutre degli errori. Questo è un fatto. A me veramente non mi importa se sono stati pigri o meno, e mi importa ancora di meno se quello ha qualche importanza. 
Comunque, ognuno rimanga con i propri pensieri.

L._


----------



## piwid

dear Leopold,
these are the proper _wordreference's_ traslations of the italian avanguardia:


*1*-Principal Translations:*
*avanguardia *nf advanced guard
*avanguardia*nf vanguard 
*2*-Additional Translations:*
*avanguardia *nf advance guard
*avanguardia*nf forefront


*instead,*
when you say _state-of-the-art, _stato dell'arte, you mean exactly "the level of development (as of a device, procedure, process, technique, or science) reached at any particular time usually as a result of modern methods" which you quoted in your tip.
Then, maybe be this is the case "avanguardia" is the correct translation of the original text "state of the art", but i would stress the point that this is an additional translation, since both in english and in the italian languages whe have the proper terms for that meaning.
Moreover, I repeat, maybe this is not the specific case, but the difference between the two translations is sound: "the level of development (as of a device, procedure, process, technique, or science) reached at any particular time usually as a result of modern methods" which is the italian "lo stato dell'arte" is different from 
a|van|guàr|dia
s.f.
1
*1*-Principal Translations:*
TS milit., nell’esercito e in marina, unità militare posta in posizione avanzata a scopo di protezione e difesa | estens., la posizione avanzata di tali reparti: _essere_, _mettersi in a._ *this means the advanced units of a battle array*
*2*-Additional Translations*
2 CO fig., gruppo, movimento che sostiene idee rivoluzionarie e che assume perciò un ruolo di precursore: _a. politica_ | movimento letterario o artistico che sperimenta nuove forme espressive in contrasto con la tradizione e il gusto corrente: *this means those artistic movements that puts in cricism the currents concepts of art*

bye

p.s.:
il tuo intervento non mi ha offeso, semplicemente la traduzione è un'altra...


----------



## Lorena1970

" The office views the incorporation of state of the art hardware and software..."
Which is the meaning of "state of the art"? You can explain it in English if you prefer, or translate it directly if you can.
many thanks


----------



## Alberto77

Lorena1970 said:
			
		

> " The office views the incorporation of state of the art hardware and software..."
> Which is the meaning of "state of the art"? You can explain it in English if you prefer, or translate it directly if you can.
> many thanks


 
Immagino che sia lo stato dell'arte come in italiano...
ciao
alb


----------



## frappy66

*state of the art=*livello delle conoscenze tecnico-scientifiche


----------



## primo_cerchio

Quindi si può dire software aggiornato.


----------



## raffaella

I have always thought that "state of the art" meant "ultimo ritrovato/ ultimo modello/la versione migliore e più aggiornata", insomma, " il meglio del meglio" di qualcosa.


----------



## primo_cerchio

raffaella said:
			
		

> I have always thought that "state of the art" meant "ultimo ritrovato/ ultimo modello/la versione migliore e più aggiornata", insomma, " il meglio del meglio" di qualcosa.



Raffa coglie esattamente il senso!


----------



## raffaella

Meno male, stavo comnciando a pensare di aver preso un abbaglio lingustico durato almeno una decade!


----------



## combustion

Sinceramente lo lascerei come "allo stato dell'arte"...
E' abbastanza usato, e non ha troppa aria "pubblicitaria"!
comb...


----------



## You little ripper!

This has been discussed before here.


----------



## Lorena1970

Thanks everybody.
in my case it means "all'avanguardia"
Grazie


----------



## ionela

Hy, everybody,
can you help me to translate this in Italy?

Are you looking for a professional and *easy-to-use* PCB Design software with powerful autorouter and reasonable price? Try XXX and you will be surprised! XXX is a complete *state-of-the-art* PCB Design System.

I translated: 
Siete a la ricerca di un software di PCB Design professionista e easy-to-use con autorouter potente e prezzo ragionevole? Provate XXX e sarete sorpresi! XXX è un sistema in completo stato di avanzamento della tecnica di PCB Design.

Thank you!


----------



## fredpox

ionela said:


> Hy, everybody,
> can you help me to translate this in Italyian?
> 
> Are you looking for a professional and *easy-to-use* PCB Design software with powerful autorouter and reasonable price? Try xxx and you will be surprised!xxx is a complete *state-of-the-art* PCB Design System.
> 
> I translated:
> Siete a*l*la ricerca di un software di PCB Design *per* professionist*i* e *facile all'uso/da usare* con (*un*) autorouter potente e*ad* un prezzo ragionevole? Provate xxx e sarete sorpresi! xxx è un sistema in completo stato di avanzamento della tecnica*linea con le ultime tecnologie* di PCB Design.
> 
> Thank you!


Prego!
ciao
P

PS: As I already told in another post, _design _means *progettazione *in this context. But you may leave it as it is in your translation. As to _autorouter, _I guess you might consider the word _autotracciante _since the meaning is about the *sbroglio del circuito*, that is the creation of the PCB starting by a given electric/electronic schematic, according to dimensions of components, heat dissipation and so on.

bye
P


----------



## moro_of_venice

ionela said:


> Hy, everybody,
> can you help me to translate this in Italy?
> 
> Are you looking for a professional and *easy-to-use* PCB Design software with powerful autorouter and reasonable price? Try xxx and you will be surprised! xxx is a complete *state-of-the-art* PCB Design System.
> 
> I translated:
> Siete alla ricerca di un software di PCB Design professionale e easy-to-use  facile da usare con un potente autorouter potente e ad un prezzo ragionevole? Provate xxx e sarete sorpresi! xxxx è un sistema in completo stato di avanzamento della tecnica di PCB Design.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## ionela

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## moro_of_venice

xxx è un sistema in completo stato di avanzamento della tecnica di PCB Design
Questo no funziona!
" E' un  sistema il cui stato di avanzamente è stato completato" dovrebbe essere.
non si mette in vendita qualcosa ancora  in " completo stato di avanzamento"


----------



## GavinW

moro_of_venice said:


> xxx è un sistema in completo stato di avanzamento della tecnica di PCB Design
> Questo no funziona!
> " E' un sistema il cui stato di avanzamente è stato completato" dovrebbe essere.
> non si mette in vendita qualcosa ancora in " completo stato di avanzamento"


 
Hmm. Secondo me non va neanche questo. State-of-the-art means its "latest-generation", that sort of thing. How about "all'avanguardia"? That's closer in meaning...

It's not so much a question of the_ relative_ degree of technological progress reflected in a product, it's the fact that it's the most modern (advanced) version of the product which is commercially available....


----------



## moro_of_venice

I agree with "All'avanguardia"


----------



## fredpox

Ciao,
GavinW, maybe you're right but to my Italian ears it sounds odd this construct.

XXX is a complete *state-of-the-art* PCB Design System.

XXX è un sistema completamente all'avanguardia per la progettazione/design delle PCB.

If they meant to write "this is the last/most advanced version available" why not using something like:

XXX is _THE/OUR_ complete *state-of-the-art* PCB Design System.

bye
P


----------



## GavinW

fredpox said:


> Ciao,
> GavinW, maybe you're right but to my Italian ears it sounds odd this construct.


 
I think I see what it is in the English sentence which sounds strange to you. I think you have a problem with the use of the indefinite article "a" with the adjective "state-of-the-art". You expect the definite article. I suggest you read the sentence differently, thus:

"...is _a_ PCB design system (ie one of many PCB design systems currently on the market) which is (ie: which happens to be/which _in this case_ is) at the forefront of current technological progress."

Happier...? ;-)


----------



## fredpox

Hi Gavin, it's ok.
I made a mistake interpretating your 
_it's the fact that it's the most modern (advanced) version of the product which is commercially available...._

in your previous post.
I thought you meant to say: the most advance version THEY produce and not the most advanced in general (read of the 'world').
So much clearer now, and I wholly agree with you that 'all'avanguardia' suits the needs 

thanks and
bye
P


----------



## Salegrosso

Anche "di ultima generazione",  "dell'ultimissima generazione", come e' stato suggerito in inglese. Funziona molto bene anche in italiano.


----------



## Azazel81

Hi and sorry for bringing this thread up once again.

I was looking for "all'avanguardia" and "ultima generazione", I knew there was an expression which I couldn't remember and I found it: "state-of-the-art". And I'm happy with it.

But I read this whole thread through and searched a bit for what someone said before.. to be more accurate "state-of-the-art = stato dell'arte".

Now, putting aside my scepticism about that translation... I found nothing saying "stato dell'arte" could be a proper translation for it.

Does anyone have a clue about it, or example to sustain that theory or was it just someone's daydream/delusion?

I also found a native say that "state-of-the-art" doesn't mean "all'avanguardia" rather instead "capo d'opera".

Any clues?


----------



## prowlerxpla

Azazel81 said:


> Hi and sorry for bringing this thread up once again.
> 
> I was looking for "all'avanguardia" and "ultima generazione", I knew there was an expression which I couldn't remember and I found it: "state-of-the-art". And I'm happy with it.
> 
> But I read this whole thread through and searched a bit for what someone said before.. to be more accurate "state-of-the-art = stato dell'arte".
> 
> Now, putting aside my scepticism about that translation... I found nothing saying "stato dell'arte" could be a proper translation for it.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue about it, or example to sustain that theory or was it just someone's daydream/delusion?
> 
> I also found a native say that "state-of-the-art" doesn't mean "all'avanguardia" rather instead "capo d'opera".
> I think that "stato dell'arte" means the actual common most advanced knowledge, and "all'avanguardia" means more than state of the art, means something that is sperimental but well tested and that not everybody can do.
> 
> Any clues?


----------

